# Need a good quiet HOB skimmer



## Obvious (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a 75 gallon tank. I'm looking to find a good HOB quiet skimmer 
I only have 4 inches of clearance on the back of my tank. Anybody have any suggestions. I need help please and thanks.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

check into the aquamaxx hob-1

Not sure what its max gallon rating is but its a great skimmer. Its not cheap but i had a cheaper SWC prior to the hob-1 and its night and day, well worth the money. Goreef has them, not sure who carries them locally.


----------



## Obvious (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks. I was looking into that one its only rated for up to 20 to 
75 gallons. I ended up getting the deltec mce 600. It's really quiet.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

quiet and HOB don't mix.


----------



## Obvious (Dec 6, 2012)

Really, because I got the deltec and its super quiet. I guess you don't know what your talking about. But thanks for the stupid comment.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No problem. Glad I can always help out with stupid comments for guys like yourself. 
The deltec is an awesome skimmer but it's hardly "quiet" and I understand you think it's quiet but believe me it isn't

Welcome to the forums...I see you're going to do great around here.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Deltec HOB Skimmer.....*

It's a quality skimmer that's quieter than most.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh I've had one on my tank and wondered to myself "how can anyone deal with this?"

Like I said before, they're awesome! But far from quiet.
I would go with Less Quiet on that HOB


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*deltec 600*

hey there i am running one as we speak and its in a bedroom to boot 
dead silent , slight hiss from the airline thats it , more noise from the water then the Deltec .just my opinion 
cheers


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Why does so many people judge the quality of products based on noise. Aquariums are noisy, if noise is a problem don't get an aquarium. I have mine in the family room, we just turn up the volume on the home theater and no more aquarium noise. Its the blinding lights that I find annoying.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I have two HOB skimmers, one by CPR and one is Reef Octopus. Dead silent. Ok, you can hear the water trickle out but no pump noise.


----------

